# The opening and closing charges



## JJones (May 23, 2012)

Hello brethren,

I've been working on memorizing the opening and closing charges as they are in the Texas monitor.  The monitor states that the charges are not mandatory and completely optional (which explains why I haven't ever heard them before) but some of the wording, along with the benediction that comes afterwards, has me wondering if it's appropriate for all the degrees, or just opening and closing in a Masters.

Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Mac (May 23, 2012)

I've only heard the closing charge given in a MM Lodge.  It was during a meeting of the Lodge of Research, actually.  

It struck me so impressively that I've also decided to learn it, if only to give it during special meetings or after raising a brother.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 24, 2012)

I concur- MM Lodge only.


----------



## Texas.mason (May 24, 2012)

My Lodge recites the charge at the closing of all degrees. I received the charge each time.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 24, 2012)

There is a charge given after the lecture in each degree. The "charge at closing"  in the Monitor, which is different than the charges at the end of the degree conferrals, is to be given "immediately prior to the benediction", which is given _only_ at the closing of a MM Lodge.


----------



## JJones (May 24, 2012)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> There is a charge given after the lecture in each degree. The "charge at closing"  in the Monitor, which is different than the charges at the end of the degree conferrals, is to be given "immediately prior to the benediction", which is given _only_ at the closing of a MM Lodge.


 
Thank you, that pretty much confirms my suspicions.  How about the opening charge however?  Do you have any insight on that?


----------



## Bill Lins (May 24, 2012)

I see nothing about the opening charge which restricts its use to a particular Lodge. AFAIK, it can be given in any of them.


----------

